# New XDs resembling Glocks?



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

Is it just me or has anyone else noticed that the newer XD model are looking a lot like Glocks. Not that I really care because if something shoots good then I couldn't care less how it looks, but has anyone else noticed it too?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't think so - The XD's look like they always have - Like an XD. They are putting a better finish on the slide now, after they had a lot of rusting issues. But, you could say that all polymer guns look somewhat alike really.


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

I agree...the differences are quite evident. To me personally the Glock looks like a block......no astetic value whatsoever. The XD has more contours especially in the slide. The grip shape is different and of course there is the 1911 style grip safety. These differences are one of the reasons I bought one and, for me, the XD is a much better looking and better feeling gun. I have handled and shot several Glocks but never really liked the way it felt in my hand. This is JMHO!!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I still think the Walther P99 is the best looking polymer pistol :-D


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I think it's the XD now ship. I was going to get the walther compact but I'm hooked on the XD. I didn't even think the XD was very nice looking. Now after shooting it, it's the best dam looking gun I have.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I still think the Walther P99 is the best looking polymer pistol :-D


I thought so to until the M&P came out, not it's a toss up. I think an XD still looks like an XD and a Glock still looks like an artistic disaster.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

When I first saw pics of the M&P, I wanted one. BUt, after seeing one in person, I am not too thrilled. Also, I discovered the USP (both compact and full size) with the frame safety and being able to keep it cocked and locked. So, instead of waiting fo rthe 9mm M&P, I went the USP route


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I'll take that back. The walther is the best looking gun and I hope to shoot the DA model someday to compare. The QA not bad but I perver the glock and XD action over the QA. I talked to a person at smith and he told me they are not importing the Walther DA because S&W99 does not produce them. He said it could happen by end of 06 having Walther import the DA again. They have gotten too many calls for them. Again it's the sexies and best looking but toeach there own.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2006)

Oh well maybe I need to get my eyes checked. On the back cover of the shooting magazine I always get the XD looked exactly like a Glock. Must have been just the angle the pic was taken.


----------

